# Stimulus check update poll.



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

So, a couple of months ago the first Stimulus Checks went out.

What happened to yours and where did it go?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Bills, food and stocked up on necessities (soap, laundry detergent, etc).


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Used it for bills until i got my 8k PUA check 🤣


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Glad to see you are finally taking precautions Ms. Invisible.

Oh gee... Johnny... so kind of you to make a choice for Poo. Or is it for Yogi? Papa bear? Boo boo? Disco bear?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

some reason why there wasn't a "Made additional payments on debt"? :thumbup:


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

donated


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Glad to see you are finally taking precautions Ms. Invisible.
> 
> Oh gee... Johnny... so kind of you to make a choice for Poo. Or is it for Yogi? Papa bear? Boo boo? Disco bear?


I've worn a mask since it was first recommended for us to do so. I didn't post my selfie with it til today.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Deposited it ($2400) into the checking account. Paid bills with it.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Glad to see you are finally taking precautions Ms. Invisible.
> 
> Oh gee... Johnny... so kind of you to make a choice for Poo. Or is it for Yogi? Papa bear? Boo boo? Disco bear?


Hey, bears gotta eat too. Isn't that right, @Jon Stoppable



SHalester said:


> some reason why there wasn't a "Made additional payments on debt"? :thumbup:


Glad you mentioned it. It slipped my mind.

I would consider that to be an investment. If you're paying off 10% interest debt, that effectively becomes a tax free 10% gain.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Hey, bears gotta eat too. Isn't that right, @Jon Stoppable
> 
> 
> Glad you mentioned it. It slipped my mind.
> ...


This for you









Honor of fried chicken day.

but in reality,


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I don't think you're supposed to post actual photos of other members. Consider yourself on report.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> I don't think you're supposed to post actual photos of other members. Consider yourself on report.


Yeah, I remember it showed up by accident on screenshot and I get the accusation I mean, kudos of having the skills to photoshop when I don't even own the program... and my photo skills is limited to what Instagram or Snapchat or "mark up" on iPhone allows &#128586;&#128586;

So I only get my photos from google and no more screenshots.

&#128519;

@Jon Stoppable has handsome family members.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> If you're paying off 10% interest debt, that effectively becomes a tax free 10% gain.


Yes, but the best would be if you need to be in debt, for the debt to be at 0% rate.

I feel like at some point I should be making a business of helping pple legally game the system but then they'll just plug the holes so I gotta look for new loopholes consistently &#128532;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

It run down into Apartment rent office. Plus eloped with some of my money. Never seen them back not even one cent of them.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> It run down into Apartment rent office. Plus eloped with some of my money. Never seen them back not even one cent of them. :frown:


Congrats on getting married!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I thought for sure I wasn't getting it. But I did &#129325;. As someone who never gets anything free, it felt pretty great &#128557;. Took that money and got rid of some debt.

Also got this message from my mom on the 5th. No idea what school kids money she is talking about but clear where I got the emoji Gene's from.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I would consider that to be an investment.


I think that is what I selected, or expense. Too lazy to check. All my RS and unemployment, grant etc go directly to a credit line. Interest rate is only 4.25, tho. Not quite an investment.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Also got this message from my mom on the 5th. No idea what school kids money she is talking about but clear where I got the emoji Gene's from.


I don't know about money, but in our tiny tiny school district the bus driver is delivering the school lunch meals to the student's home (K-12). He delivers a weeks' worth of lunches on Monday. We have a 4-day school week here.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Congrats on getting married!


You get a lot more by being married or, head of household because u have kids on top of money for kids.

it was always a given.

my sister who is a public servant and w/kids was like did y'all get it? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

my mom is like no, even though my dad doesn't work as much and now not at all since he's in hospitality, because she makes too much.

my sister also didn't get it because it's based on 2019 even though she's furloughed this year-I am glad I told her to sign up for unemployment ASAP.

&#128586;&#128586;

my sister got it bc of kids But she forgets not everyone has that bundle of joy. It's rare to hear from her because she's usually buried in books, laundry and cooking for her husband and kids but she's always excited by money.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Rent.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I thought for sure I wasn't getting it. But I did &#129325;. As someone who never gets anything free, it felt pretty great &#128557;. Took that money and got rid of some debt.
> 
> Also got this message from my mom on the 5th. No idea what school kids money she is talking about but clear where I got the emoji Gene's from.
> View attachment 483339


I actually spent my whole $1200 on watermelon slices, kites and corn on the cob!


----------

